# Session-Attribute von Client zugänglich?



## ich² (15. Nov 2007)

Guten Morgen Forum,

ich schreibe mit


```
request.getSession().setAttribute(key, value);
```

ein Objekt in die Session. Ist es möglich vom Client aus irgendwie an dieses Objekt ran zu kommen?

mfg

ich²


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (15. Nov 2007)

Vom Client? Nein, wozu? Der Sinn einer Session ist ja gerade, die Daten nicht an den Client schicken zu müssen.


----------



## ich² (15. Nov 2007)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort.

Ich würde dort gerne ein Objekt speichern, das unter keinen Umständen an den User gelangen soll, sondern ausschließlich intern weiterverarbeitet werden darf. Und ich habe mich nur gerade gefragt, ob dass die richtige Lösung dafür ist.

mfg

ich²


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2007)

das einzige, was der User zu sehen bekommen kann,
ist das was du als HTML (also Text) an den Browser schickst,

die Session ist wie alle anderen Java-Objekte und sonstigen Informationen aller Programme/ Betriebssysteme des Server-Rechners nicht zugängig,
falls nicht durch spezielle Mechanismen aktiv zugängig gemacht

www.web.de/getContentOfUserSession?userId=Klaus 

-------

nicht verhehlen sollte man aber, dass dieser Ort leicht brisant ist,
dass ich z.B. bei meinen Testprogrammen gerne diese Info zugänglich mache,
im Fehlerfalle ins Log und als Kommentar in die Fehlerseite für den Brwoser schreibe

wenn du sowas aber nicht machst, dann passiert das auch nicht von selbst,
wer weiß aber, ob das nicht irgendwelche Frameworks doch tun, 100% ausschließen kann man sowas ja nie..,
der Zugriff ist vorhanden

ein individuelle statische Variable im Programm ist immer sicherer,
auch wenn das im theoretischen Paranoia-Fall mit Reflection auch ausgelesen werden könnte (vom Server selber, nicht vom Client),
genau wie jede Datei auf der Festplatte usw.,


----------



## ich² (15. Nov 2007)

OK, diese gegebene Sicherheit reicht mir aus. Dankeschön. Kann ich auch irgendwie eine "Web-Projekt übergreifende" Session anlegen/auslesen? Eine Anwendung auf dem Server soll nämlich ein Objekt an die Session hängen, und eine andere Anwendung soll dann dieses Objekt weiter verarbeiten.

Danke!

mfg

ich²


----------



## SlaterB (15. Nov 2007)

zur asynchronen Kommunikation zwischen mehreren Programmen bietet sich immer eine Datenbank an, 
sicher gegen gleichzeitigen Zugriff usw

die anderen Alternativen:
direkte Kommunikation, RMI, ..

ein drittes Vermittlungsprogramm, ähnlich wie sich mehrere Clients bei einem Server treffen (z.B. Chat)


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (15. Nov 2007)

JMS wäre noch ne Alternative. Aber Sessions zwischen Anwendungen teilen - das geht nicht! Und zwar Gott sei Dank, sonst würde bei dir der Warenkorb von Amazon plötzlich im Ebay zu sehen sein.


----------

